# C. parva carpet experience or pictures



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

Has anyone grown, or seen pictures of a Cryptocoryne parva carpet? I'm getting tired of trimming the DHG. (Actually, it's not the trimming that bothers me. It's trying to get all the clippings out of the tank.)

I'm curious to see what such a carpet looks like. I don't want to my waste my time if it's going to be goofy looking.


----------



## jman (Sep 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzuVhtLK9zA

If you look past the diffuser you can see they have a pretty nice carpet of the stuff.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum/showthread.php/38785-Attempting-a-Cryptocoryne-parva-lawn-again

This guy has a pretty nice carpet. Of course he started with a gazillion pots of the stuff. 

Maybe I'll start some off in my grow out tank and see how it grows. If I like it, I can replace my DHG carpet over time. I don't want to rip it all out and reduce the plant mass in my tank by 5 lbs if it's going to take a year to grow the new carpet.


----------



## jman (Sep 7, 2009)

Starting with a ton of it may be the trick. I only started with a couple of plants and they grew pretty slow. 

Have you grown C. wendtii "tropica" before? I've always wanted to try a foreground with that.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

You can get it for about 3 dollars a pot off of AB...


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

I started with two or so pots about 3 years ago. I probably have enough to lightly carpet a 5 gallon now. I have lost a lot ripping it out and re-planting it after many tanks/moving but molasses runs fast compared to this stuff. 

It does look pretty good though. I like how it stays about 1.5" off the substrate and the leaves all cross over each other. Just don't get your hopes up and start with lots.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

You won't have to worry about trimming it for a long time.... since it will take years to fill in.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)




----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

It is a VERY slow grower, took a year for my tank to get a carpet about 6 square inches. It is a GREAT plant though.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

plantbrain said:


>


Screw the parva, I want the Roselines..... Sweet jebus.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Not as thick as Tom's carpet by far but here's a recent Vid of my 20L farm tank. You can kind of get an idea how it grows:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JHSLu-c3m0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

I like that carpet Speedie. 

Plantbrain, yours looks amazing of course.

I'm sold. I'm going to get some parva as soon as I get back.


----------

